# Texas growth rate



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

How long does a Texas cichlid take to get to its maximum size? It will be fed on mostly TetraMin and Tetra colour pro crisp flakes, frozen krill, brine shrimp and spinach. Water quality is excellent as i do 3 40% changes a week.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

It's entire life. Seriously, fish continue to grow their entire lives...unlike most other animals. That being said, a fish's rate of growth slows a lot after the first year or 2. Also, there are several factors that determine it's final maximum size.

1) Genetics---Nothing you can do about it.

2) Food quantity and quality---You should feed multiple times a day with a variety of highly 
nutritious foods.

3) Water quality--- The more often the better. You want to keep nitrates and other disolved organics at zero.

4) Aquarium size---It does seem to make a difference whether you put your fish in a large tank to start with vs. upgrading as it grows.

5) Tankmates---more aggressive tankmates will outcompete your fish for food, plus stress it.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a female Escondido and she has grwon very slowly. She is a gorgeous fish with her ice blue color, one of my favorites. She has been fed very well and has a nice thick body but she has taken a while to get to 4.5" to 5". Still one of my most impressive fish.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I got mine at the beginning of the year. It was just about an inch it is now closer to five.

I'll post pics later. Got a new camera and this is a good excuse to try it out. :thumb:


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys! :thumb:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Water---I meant to say the more water changes the better!

Following all of the steps I listed is about all that you can do to grow your fish to it's max size.

And by the way, if you've got a fish that will push your tanks limits and you don't want it to grow to it's absolute maximum potential, you can just feed only once a day as a sub-adult...then every other day once it reaches about a year old. New fry still need multiple daily feedings though.


----------

